# Pressure Testing For Free



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Just popped into town today to get a couple of watch straps in Timpsons - the shoe repair chain. Couldn't help noticing they had a couple of pressure testing machines behind the counter, so I asked what they charge for checking? It's free, but probably only for one watch at a time!!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> Just popped into town today to get a couple of watch straps in Timpsons - the shoe repair chain. Couldn't help noticing they had a couple of pressure testing machines behind the counter, so I asked what they charge for checking? It's free, but probably only for one watch at a time!!


well you were lucky as far as i am concerned they are a bit iffy to say the least but if you are happy then who am i to say differant maybe i will try my luck next time i am in morrisons or one of the other supermarkets lol

taffyman


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> so I asked what they charge for checking? It's free, but probably only for one watch at a time!!


That's good! Will try and remember that.

Thank you for posting the info.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Markrlondon said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > so I asked what they charge for checking? It's free, but probably only for one watch at a time!!
> ...


the problem i had was with a seiko kenetic they charged me Â£48 for a compassitor took 2 1/2 weeks and then found that they had not changed it thats why i said be carefull. take care taffyman


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

"Free" tests of any description are usually just a come-on for chargeable work and you need to ask yourself if you would be happy with Timpsons doing a reseal on your pride and joy; they don't even have a good rep. for changing batteries.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

handlehall said:


> "Free" tests of any description are usually just a come-on for chargeable work and you need to ask yourself if you would be happy with Timpsons doing a reseal on your pride and joy; they don't even have a good rep. for changing batteries.


 My worst Timpson experience was buying a strap, asking the assistant to fit it , then spotting him trying to swap my nice Omega spring bars for cheap thin ones. This was in the City of London. The assistant made an excuse that the bars wouldn't fit the strap which was a load of B**** as I showed him. Never went back after that and wouldn't trust them with anything approaching valuable.

Lawrence


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me think about this for a second or two...

If you would take your watch into Timpsons for any work of any calibre like pressure testing, then might you also take your girlfriend/boyfriend/wife/husband for a romantic meal in McDonalds, Kentucky F****d Chicken or Subway?

I thought not.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Let me think about this for a second or two...
> 
> If you would take your watch into Timpsons for any work of any calibre like pressure testing, then might you also take your girlfriend/boyfriend/wife/husband for a romantic meal in McDonalds, Kentucky F****d Chicken or Subway?
> 
> I thought not.


+1 just what I was about to say, wonder what sort of test equipment they have, hopefully a dry test and even then it could blow your glass out if the seals are not up to it.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Timpsons are those shoe-repairer places, right?

You take them broken shoes and they :hammer: :hammer: them better ?

I sincerely doubt they'd have the skills to do anything to a watch, other than maybe this....










Seriously though, i won't even give my watches to my local town centre so-called watch repairer, so Timpsons have no chance.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

WHAT A LOAD OF COBBLERS


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I wouldn't trust them either. I was also watching, with horror, a female assistant in the Aberdeen Swatch shop recently. She was trying to hammer (a normal b&q hammer) out bracelet pins to alter the length. She broke two pin tools before giving up and getting someone else to continue the butchery.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I recently asked in a "fashion" watch shop for a few strap spring bars, to be precise, 2 X 22mm, 2 X 20mm, 2 X 18mm. The "assistant" told me they only had them in a box all mixed up and that I'd have to bring my watch in to have them fitted. "Yes, bring them in", I thought, "and how much are they?" I asked. "Â£4.50 each" came the reply. Bloody robbers.


----------



## alcot33uk (Oct 25, 2011)

Here in Newark we have a Timpsons in our Morrisons however I don't understand how they survive when the real cobblers round the corner charges about half their price... Took my work shoes into Timpsons on Saturday and they wanted Â£48 for a re-sole. Local guy Â£26 including heels...

Sorry it's OT but just wanted to rant...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Roamer Man said:


> Just popped into town today to get a couple of watch straps in Timpsons - the shoe repair chain. Couldn't help noticing they had a couple of pressure testing machines behind the counter, so I asked what they charge for checking? It's free, but probably only for one watch at a time!!


Cheers for the info but our local Timpsons would not be trusted with my shoes, never mind a watch. :thumbsdown: Imagine he'd just finished glueing a sole/heel on then turns and picks up your pride & joy with his glue covered, manky hands :shocking:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One of our "Strap bash and battery" guys in the Mall here has a delicately airbrushed picture of a Rolex Exploder on a bracelet where you can *just* and *only just* make out the Rolex name on the dial, it's a poster sized piccie BTW, and advertising change of batteries and straps. 

Nice bit of subliminal advertising in the one sense, naughty in the other - implying they can work on Rollies :lol:

Does anyone know how much (if any) *actual* training any of these guys are given on watch work? Methinks not a lot, judging by the working conditions as mentioned above - mucky everywhere etc., - even my local Asian shop has a small tidy area where he bodges battery changes, and some real tools - a crystal lift and a back press. :yes:

TSA

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dusty said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Let me think about this for a second or two...
> ...


Actually, I was quite impressed at the equipment they had, also the corner where they did the watch work. It seem perfectly adequately equipped for changing batteries and seals, and it was all very neat and clean.

The pressure-test equipment consisted of two devices. First the vacuum test, which was all automatic and gave digital readouts. The second a more conventional water immersion device for testing where the leak was coming from. Someone had a watch tested while I was there, in the first machine. It was a very simple idiot-proof procedure. I note they also had a screw-down type of back-press.

A lot of negative comments here, but with minimal training, I can't see why one shouldn't entrust them to carry out what is after all a very simple task? As for blowing out a the glass, well faulty seals would leak water anyway, so surely it's as well to find out before water gets into the watch?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mel said:


> One of our "Strap bash and battery" guys in the Mall here has a delicately airbrushed picture of a Rolex Exploder on a bracelet where you can *just* and *only just* make out the Rolex name on the dial, it's a poster sized piccie BTW, and advertising change of batteries and straps.
> 
> Nice bit of subliminal advertising in the one sense, naughty in the other - implying they can work on Rollies :lol:
> 
> ...


At one time they were BHI were doing some basic training with them but im not sure if that is the case now


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

I took my frogman into timpsons for a new battery, reseal an pressure test. Was charged over Â£50 and recently I have a small steam cloud obscuring my view!!! First time in 15 years of owning the watch!!! Front door key works though!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > MerlinShepherd said:
> ...


I hear what you are saying, but I still wouldn't trust them - 'all the gear and no idea' springs to mind, which I hear a lot in my mountaineering circles about people who go up a mountain with all the right gear but have no idea how to use it, get lost and end up costing us thousands being lifted off the hill in a SeaKing.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Let me think about this for a second or two...
> 
> If you would take your watch into Timpsons for any work of any calibre like pressure testing, then might you also take your girlfriend/boyfriend/wife/husband for a romantic meal in McDonalds, Kentucky F****d Chicken or Subway?
> 
> I thought not.


Damn thats where I've been going wrong. So I should take them to classier places like Burger King then


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

mel said:


> One of our "Strap bash and battery" guys in the Mall here has a delicately airbrushed picture of a Rolex Exploder on a bracelet where you can *just* and *only just* make out the Rolex name on the dial, it's a poster sized piccie BTW, and advertising change of batteries and straps.
> 
> Nice bit of subliminal advertising in the one sense, naughty in the other - implying they can work on Rollies :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I swear the Timpsons I pass occasionally has a SKX007 on the watch battery sign outside - I must get a pic.....


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > MerlinShepherd said:
> ...


I do hope they removed the movement before they use the wet test !!!!!


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


What, remove the movement first?? I hardly think so. I seem to remember that the whole watch is tested, the immersion stage comes only after pressure release - so that they can see any air bubbles escaping?

Unless someone knows different..doh


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I know the wet tester can be used with the watch head and movement but in my experience it is ONLY used for detecting were the leak may be rather than to test if the watch is waterproof or not.










I only ever use this machine with the watch head and movement removed, and ONLY to detect were the leak is.

I also have had watch glasses blow out in this Leak Tester when letting down the pressure. A watch may well pass the dry test but fail the wet test and it is possible for the glass to blow out, then a full service would be needed !


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dusty said:


> ..I only ever use this machine with the watch head and movement removed..I also have had watch glasses blow out in this Leak Tester when letting down the pressure... then a full service would be needed !


Jeez, thanks for the warning. Seems to me this pressure-testing lark is best avoided like the plague!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > ..I only ever use this machine with the watch head and movement removed..I also have had watch glasses blow out in this Leak Tester when letting down the pressure... then a full service would be needed !
> ...


Let's face it most people's dive or water-resistant watches are unlikely even to encounter high humidity let alone actual deep immersion in water!


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

handlehall said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


Absolutely Handlehall! I don't know why divers are so popular?? But it's nice to know it won't get all steamed up in the shower, all the same. Better safe than sorry is my motto. Anyway..

..I just couldn't resist temptation in the end, so I took one of my 45 year-old brevetÃ© Roamers in for the vacuum check - and it passed (50m). Not bad for such an old watch that's probably never been 'resealed', eh?

BTW I had no worries about the glass 'blowing out'. It can't with a Roamer's brevetÃ© case, because the whole case would have to explode.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Exploding watches eh? hope you took your video camera just in case! seriously though it is a good performance for an old'un (the watch, not you!)

One thing puzzles me about this type of testing though - as it is a form of stress test (I think) does it not weaken further any vulnerable area in the case and seals?


----------

